# Overreaction? (not pg related)



## jo14

Sorry to be posting this on here, but I have nowhere I can moan at the moment and my friend is not available lol, heres the story I know I am prob over reacting and my hormones are totally shot at the moment but I feel really upset, my OH has been telling me about this "tart" at work that has been having half nude photos done and posting them all over facebook etc and how she has lots of different ment and causes trouble with peoples wifes at work etc by texting them and stuff and I have always said well stay away and if they had not given her their number then problems could not be caused etc, anyway yesterday he tells me about this new "batch" of photos and how his mate had shown them to him on his phone and how she has a nice figure but she is such a tart and cant understand why the blokes at work want to look at them, well it turns out he has been looking at them on our computer, shes in his search when I have gone on the laptop this morning he has searched her out on facebook to look :( why lie and why look, if he is so not interested, to top it all she is gorgeous 19 and works with him everyday, am I jealous YES I suppose i am, I am geting fat and now feel old. (oh and i was not spying i was searching for bejewlled using his daily allowance LOL )

OK rant over sorry ladies just had to get it off my chest dont mind being told I am over reacting LOL


----------



## mtnprotracy

Just sending lots of hugs your way.......I wish I could help you feel better with enlightening words of wisdom. My best guess is that he is just "fascinated" with her behavior. He is talking to you about it.....so that has to be better than not talking to you about it. I think all OHs don't know quite how to handle the whole parenthood thing--especially the first time. Hopefully, his maturity will surface soon! Again, hugs and happy thoughts your way!

Take care,

Tracy


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sorry hun I know how you are feeling I would be maaad if my DH did that some people don't care and some people do but as he is talking about it to you then I would guess as said above that he is just fascinated and not interested in her if that makes sense....he loves you and prob is just curious about her weird ways :shrug: hope he sorts himself out though and stops! xx


----------



## jo14

Thanks ladies I will try not to cause a row when he gets home tonight but I know if I mention it he will take it the wrong way and it will end up in us falling out, but i also know I wont not be able to mention it at all, will try to do it without causing a row and just say dont lie just look while I am there not behind my back :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck hunni hope it goes well - but I would mention it otherwise it will just eat you up inside hey - let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## jo14

I was hoping for a nice relaxing day today, I am home alone and thought i would do some housework then sit and relax and watch a film til he comes home at 9pm now I am so stresssed feel sick and really fed up, typical my weekend ruined, it must be me as he seems to be doing nothing but upset me at the moment, and he never used to.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww :hugs: please don't get too stressed hun it isn't good for you and your little bean in there - he should not be looking at half naked women on the internet how is that you?? I would be the same way you are now if it was my DH and would prob have a huge argument and end up in tears etc so please don't feel it is you or that you are alone :hugs:


----------



## jo14

thanks, I would have prefered he was looking at naked women he will never meet, if you know what I mean, I can manage that, this is because he knows the girl and sees her everyday, I think that is different than just "images" on a screen to me this makes it personal


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes I know exactly what you mean hunni it hurts because they are not real really and this girl is a reality - maybe hold onto the fact she is 19?? When is he back - 9pm? x


----------



## jo14

yeah hes back at 9, and I know she would probably not be interested in my OH anyway hes 28 young to me old to her I suppose LOL and he is completly covered in tattoos which is not everyones cup of tea but then again thats not the point, I dont want him interested in her!!!! Im going to jokingly try to bring it up with im later not start ranting as soon as he gets in, just say hey I have a bone to pick with you, look what comes up when i type in www.facebook. (her name comes up) as a choice in the bar. And just see what he has to say, and just say I dont like it and hope we can manage to not fall out seeing as I have spent all day on my own, but also he needs to know how bad I feel!!! thanks for listening to me moanxxxx


----------



## jo14

Oh and congrats on your wedding just seen your newly married, I still need to get divorced lol


----------



## DeeM73

Big hugs Jo :hugs: I would feel exactly the same and would have to say something.I agree with Jai_Jai it will only eat you up inside and it's not worth putting yourself through that xx


----------



## Sewergrrl

I think you're half over-reacting and half hormonal. :) I can understand that he didn't tell you he looked her up, but the fact is the did tell you about her. I don't think he's hiding anything, but it's just curiosity. She is a tart! She's a 19 year old girl that needs the attention of men to make herself feel better about herself. She holds *nothing* on you! He's with you, he loves you, and he's having a child with you. 

The hormonal side of me thinks he shouldn't be looking at a girl he works with because it's just weird! :) 

I would tell him you know and see what he says. Don't set him up to try to make him lie to you...all that will do is cause a wicked fight and you don't need that right now.


----------



## Gia7777

Aww hang in there and I hope your day ended up getting a little better. Boys will be boys and men will be men and I don't think he's doing it to purposely hurt you - men are truly just wired SO differently than us women. Trying to think back when I was younger and worked with a lot of 'older' married (and unmarried) men (though I didn't post pics of myself for all to see) it can be flattering for a young tart to get all the attention as the maturity level at that age, well, just isn't there.....Here's to a better tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## GMATP 2011

I would be upset no doubt! I suggest getting a super sexy pregnant photo taken of yourself, frame it and give it to him as a gift! My fertility specialist had one of his wife in his office, it was absolutely beautiful! I am not talking nude photos here, just one that is super sexy of you and your baby bump! Hugs to you!


----------



## jo14

well it did not go well at all. I really did not over react. Just said hey dont be looking up naked photos of people you work with stick to the porn. Thats ok people you spend all day with is not. He went mad said i was crazy. It has nothing to do with me who he looks at and if wants to perv over people from work i cannont stop him. Obviously this went on a while and ended with me devastated and feeling a million times worse than before. Later on in the evening he said sorry and he was not perving at her he was just mad with me. But still insists it none of my business. So i have been up all nite and my relaxing weekend has gone to shit lol. Wow i used to think i had an almost perfect relationship. After 17 years with the man from hell this was wonderful. Lets hope we get back on track soon.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: hun so sorry it went so badly.....bit shocked he said what he did but then I will never ever understand Men....my DH always says things he doesn't mean and backtracks but once things are said especially when hormonal it just eats away at your brain and makes you worse :hugs: try and relax and think that he said those things in anger and sheer panic of being caught :crazy: hope you sort things out soon xxx


----------



## Gia7777

Im so sorry things are going this way. Like you said, hopefully things will get on track again soon. Hang in there!


----------



## DeeM73

I'm sure it will all work out.Try not to get yourself worked up although I know that's easier said than done.Big hugs xx


----------



## GMATP 2011

Sorry it did not go well. It is hoped in a day or so it will be water under the bridge and all will be back on track with you both!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Aww, sorry it didn't go well. :hugs:


----------



## suzimc

Hi honey, it can only get better. Like most men he's feeling a bit insecure just now cos his bird's going to reproduce and he's worried about not being the centre of your world! He's found a funny way of dealing with it but he'll come round and eventually you'll get to slap him round the head and he'll accept he deserved it. Andy keeps going off on one at the moment and he's usually the best natured bloke in the world....and he's at college with 18 year olds which id not doing much for my 36 year old fat and frumpy feelings!! Sorry I've got a bit convoluted again....All I really wanted to say is hang on in there it'll be ok!! Sending you lots of hugs and warm fuzzy feelings!!! xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: hun how you feeling today? are things any better between you guys yet? x


----------



## jo14

quick update. Things a bit better. Will update tommoz evening x x


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to hear it:hugs: x


----------



## happymamma

Aw, I hope things get better,.. Im sure they will! Men are so wierd when we get pg aren't they? Man, and they blame it all on our hormones!! I would too be upset with that behavior, pg or not. Only because, like you said, he works with her. That makes it kinda wierd. I think ya our hormones get outta wack, but men sense it, or smell it or something, which make them go koo koo! I swear everytime I 've been pg my dh acts like such a dumbass! I'm not saying urs is a dumbass, just mine :winkwink:


----------



## happymamma

suzimc said:


> Hi honey, it can only get better. Like most men he's feeling a bit insecure just now cos his bird's going to reproduce and he's worried about not being the centre of your world! He's found a funny way of dealing with it but he'll come round and eventually you'll get to slap him round the head and he'll accept he deserved it. Andy keeps going off on one at the moment and he's usually the best natured bloke in the world....and he's at college with 18 year olds which id not doing much for my 36 year old fat and frumpy feelings!! Sorry I've got a bit convoluted again....All I really wanted to say is hang on in there it'll be ok!! Sending you lots of hugs and warm fuzzy feelings!!! xxxx

"36 year old fat and frumpy feeling" LMAO!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I can't decide if my DH is a dumbass when I'm pregnant or if it's me being a hormonal bitch. :lol:

Probably both. ;)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sewergrrl said:


> I can't decide if my DH is a dumbass when I'm pregnant or if it's me being a hormonal bitch. :lol:
> 
> Probably both. ;)

SNAP!! :rofl:


----------



## jo14

LOL LOL well he is defo up there on the dumb ass scale and I am an hormonal she devil, managed to talk sense to him or should I say get a bit more sense out of him, apparntly he was not looking at her photos Yeah right!! as thats straight were the link took me, he said i jump to conclusions (which i do) but he also gives me just cause, we have agreed to disagree on whether he should be able to view naked pics of his workmates and I said even if you think its OK i dont, its not like I am a woman that bans porn or "male alone time" LOL so think its reasonable that i request he does not perv over his workmates. I have even swapped my short day at work tommorrow so he can have all day to himself to do whatever he sees fit and i will have thursday afternoon to myself instead, whereas usually I would have my short day on his day off.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I agree that he shouldn't perv over anyone he works with! EWw!!! Glad you go it worked out so you both can have some alone time. :) :)


----------



## jo14

we dont see a great deal of each other anyway as he works shifts and weekends and I work full time, but maybe thats a good thing at the moment LOL

and yeah stick to annoymous perving if you have to perv at least LOL LOL maybe thats how I will spend Thursday afternoon HA HA HA HA


----------



## Sewergrrl

:haha::haha:


----------



## suzimc

Nothing wrong with a bit of innocent and annonymous perving! xxx


----------



## Gia7777

:flasher:





(I just thought this was cute and couldn't imagine ever using it in another thread)


----------

